# Wild pig hunting forums



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I would like to know why there is not a forum for wild pigs. Odnr has a open season in ohio there spreading and destructing habitat in and around ohio. I myself would like to hunt for them, something different. Just would be interesting to see a forum. I dont want to step on any toes!!! Thanks ogfers. Dont know how and who to contact.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There are some areas of Ohio (generally southern) that have huntable populations, but the majority of the state has next to none. I keep an eye out for sign whenever I am out and about. Have found tracks and scat near Seneca lake. Have heard about sightings near Zaleski (sp?). Have hunted on a preserve in east central Ohio before (not far from Seneca). I think it is more of a right time, right place, thing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Why would we need another category for an animal that the vast majority of people will never see, much less target?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Generally we will create a new forum when a particular topic generates enough discussion and, putting the discussion in a new forum would not take away from the existing forum. I haven't seen that much "hog talk" on here.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think that they would fall under the varmint category and can be discussed in there


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> Have hunted on a preserve in east central Ohio .


if you dont mind my asking what preserve did you hunt and how was the experience. thinking hard about going to one but the whole "canned" hunt is kind of a turn off, there are a couple that say they have fair chase and "real hunting" but have never talked with someone that has done it before.


----------

